# Mavizan



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Its MavizEn, with an E.

Its a damned nice bike, I remember when Jozzer (Steve Labib) put together the first one (all black). It looks like they've improved it quite a bit.


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

Mmm, KTM RC8 based.

Wins my vote, but I'm a lil biased.


----------



## GerhardRP (Nov 17, 2009)

frodus said:


> Its MavizEn, with an E.


Oops, can't edit titles.


----------



## Jozzer (Mar 29, 2009)

frodus said:


> Its MavizEn, with an E.
> 
> Its a damned nice bike, I remember when Jozzer (Steve Labib) put together the first one (all black). It looks like they've improved it quite a bit.


 Thanks Frodus, it's getting better every day

THe black bike has been at Zolder race circuit in Belgium this week, there's a little video here. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUO0YSOhzjo
Unfortionatly, it was a very wet track that day, and the riders had to follow the camera car with stock KTM road tyres fitted, so no fancy knee down stuff

Also a preview of MCN's magazine article of their test ride.
http://www.motorcyclenews.com/MCN/News/newsresults/videos/2010/may/may0610-video-mavizen-electric-superbike-preview/

Enjoy..


Steve


----------

